# Getting the best out of UK coffee roasters.



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I've tried a few of the main UK roasters and have not had any success with the coffees I've bought and I'm trying to get to the bottom of why this is.

Normally I use Italian blends as I really like their flavours. I almost always dose 14.5 grams, for a 25 second espresso, to which I add milk to get a cappucino.

On my machine (Elektra Semiauto) I can adjust the temperature to a degree by varying the HX flush times. I also have different sized baskets and can up-dose to 22 grams. So I believe I have the capacity to alter the main brew parameters. My grinder is a Eureka Mignon, which while not top of the range, seems perfectly adequate for the aforementioned Italian coffee that I like.

My problem is that I cannot get anywhere near the flavours, as described, on the various UK roasters' websites that I have tried.

Is there something obvious that I need to change such as temperature or dose weight or brew time that is different about UK roasters' offerings that I am missing? Does anyone have experience of making significant changes to their brew parameters in order to get the right flavours? Is it that the flavours described next to these coffees are only applicable to espresso or maybe some other (unstated) brew method? I reckon I would drink espresso if I could get near to the descriptions I read. Is it maybe the case that I should be upgrading my grinder?

All help and suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What temperature are you operating at?

Your grinder is perfectly adequate, and is in fact a great little unit (from my experience with Eureka Mignon grinders)

A lot of the flavours are described from cupping the coffee.

Have you tried following standard cupping protocol and then re-evaluating as espresso?

Some of the flavours will still be apparant in the espresso but may be more muted, with fuller body too


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know what temperatures I am using - there's no temp guage on the machine. Also I don't know what cupping protocol is either, but I'm interested to find out.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Ian?

There may be a member nearby who could check out the group head temp of your machine.

To evaluate the taste;

Try grinding 12g of your coffee fairly coarsely (as though your grinding for filter) and then pour 250mls water approx 30 seconds off the boil into a shallow bowl

Let it bloom for 4 minutes, then break the crust

Scoop all the coffee off the top, then with a soup spoon, slurp some coffee from the bowl, and see if you can pick out any flavours

Hope this helps


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Glenn, I'm in Glasgow. Thanks also for the advice on cupping.

I think my main concern is that if I can get great tasting coffee from Italian roasted blends, how come everything else tastes muted/insipid. Maybe it's just my taste.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

I think a lot of it is a 'your taste' thing. I've just started a hasbeen subscription (≈5 weeks ago) & before that used supermarket beans/supermarket preground as access to a grinder had been variable. A couple of the hasbeen's have been really delicious to me (bourbons) and painless to brew with. Others (eg Kenya Mukui AA), I've really struggled to get the grind right and they've just seemed bland. Then when I feel I've figured out what I'm, doing with them the bag runs out. Italian blends (esp supermarket ones) taste more of the roasting than the beans themselves it seems to me (strong, bitter, almost burnt) and that's kind of what I expect coffee to taste like. I've found that I enjoy the blander coffees more if I over-extract them (grind finer so it takes longer to pull a shot) to get the bitterness I'm used too.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ian,

Worth trying a couple of the shops in Glasgow stocking UK roasters - I'm entirely biased, but, for example 7 Grams Coffee serves Has Bean. I'm sure other Scottish forum posters can recommend other shops in Glasgow. That might give you an idea if other people are getting results you enjoy more than you're getting at the moment - and you can quiz the baristas on dosing etc.

Depending on which coffees you are using, I'd suggest trying a slightly higher dose (17g-ish might be a good starting point?).


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - 7 grams I will definitely check out. Are you guys drinking just espressos? I've found nothing really worth putting in a milk drink and some others that end up tasting like flavoured tea. I really want to get into the espresso thing, even though I get indigestion, because I feel as though I'm missing a lot. Glenn's tip about cupping I think will help get me get a feel for what to expect. I generally drink Izzo Gold which I love but I crave something new and interesting, especially when you read some of the descriptions on these sites.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You could try a trip to the usual suspects in Glasgow... Artisan Roast in Gibson St, and Coffee Chocolate & Tea in Finnieston. Try a flat white for a stronger milk drink, or a machiatto or piccolo/cortado for even less milk.

But they aren't Italian style and don't roast dark. Sounds like you just like dark roasts. Try calling http://www.thomsons-coffee.com/ coffee roasters in Glasgow... a commercial roaster who does do dark.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Mike I've been to both of those cafes. I was really super impressed with Artisan Roast and think it's one of the best coffees I have ever had. The other cafe was not so good, but I think that may have been down to the inexperience of the "studenty" barista who served a scalding hot cappucino.

What I've found with Artisan Roast is that unless you buy their beans at a few days old, the flavour is really gone - at least that's my experience. Others with more skill may be able to do more with less.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I went back to Artisan Roast, bought some beans and asked the barista what dose they use. It turns out that they use 16-17 grams which is in accord with the advice I received here from RolandG - so thanks again for the advice about dosage and also about paying a visit to AR from MikeHag.

Now that I've tried 16.5g dose, it makes a world of a difference in relation to the freshness of the beans. So now I'm no longer of the opinion that the beans need to be only a few days old to be enjoyable. Also I decided to use full fat milk instead of semi-skimmed and that has made a huge difference too, to both the body and flavour of the drink.

So all in all I'm glad I asked and thanks for the advice. Another small step in the right direction.


----------



## misterbartlett (Apr 22, 2013)

AlIam said:


> I've really struggled to get the grind right and they've just seemed bland. Then when I feel I've figured out what I'm, doing with them the bag runs out.


An old thread, I know, but your sentence quoted above is exactly the trouble I'm having. I have finally fixed my coffee taste again and feeling more positive. I had to kind of start from scratch again, so I was shocked to find that after weighing my doses, my dose weight was way too high. I had gradually over time, picked up a few bad habits, with one being 18 - 20g in my stock Silvia double basket. I had been over-dosing, struggling to understand why I had to grind too coarse, thinking my brew pressure may have been too low. Long story short, I dropped to 14 - 15g) which because of my habit, I wrongly thought it looked way too small. With the lower dose, I had to grind finer (great), then pulled a test shot with the new parameters and YAY!! We're back in the game.









Now onto the heart of this thread...

My local roaster mainly roasts single origin, with one or two blends which I haven't liked, although I have liked a few single origins from Brazil Daterra, Kenya and one ethiopian that tasted fine, if not a bit winey (Winey... that can't be a word can it...lol). So, I'm here, hoping someone can recommend a good UK based, online roaster that has some nice blends for espresso that works well with milk, as I only ever drink Lattes.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

try the smokey barns malawi geisha its brilliant with milk, As is rave coffee's signature blend the later is a much darker roast than the geisha completely different they are nothing alike but both good in milk imo.


----------



## misterbartlett (Apr 22, 2013)

Hiya Tiny.

Thanks for your suggestions. I normally prefer lighter roasts, so might just order a bag for now. All the best.

Mark.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No worries mark let us know what you order and how you get on with it


----------

